# Fixing Bands to the Slingshot - Dental Floss?



## stretchee

Hey guys,

I'm currently making my first slingshot. I've carved the frame out of wood and have included a 'notch' on each fork - tying for 'over the top' band attachment. I've got two questions though...

1. What is a good width for the notches? They're fairly slim at the moment.

2. What would you say about using waxed dental floss to attach the bands to the fork? I would be using a constrictor knot.

Thanks.

- stretchee


----------



## bullseyeben!

I usually cut them around 3-4mm wide... and round or smooth over the cut edge..
I havent tried dental floss or the waxed variety. Not even for tying slingshot bands lol 
Chepo on the forum here seems to use a different material than rubber strips, and im sure others that also have other methods will jump in too..
Personally I would steer clear of waxed detal floss.. as all my used bands get cut into strips for ties...


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Here's Chepo's technique, outlined.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20144-as-tie-bands-or-tubes-style-chepo69/


----------



## f00by

Ives seen some people use floss for band - pouch attachment. I've used waxed nylon string for attaching bands to the forks (similar to chepo) but I have found that you have to be very proficient with the knots, have a lot of tension, and they are a bit more of a pain to replace when you change bands.

I'd go with rubber.


----------



## August West

Go buy yourself some # 32 office bands, floss may cut your bands.


----------



## Imperial

August West said:


> Go buy yourself some # 32 office bands, floss may cut your bands.


really ? even though its all wax coated ? personally, ive only used it for attaching tabs to a natural slingshot- crest spearmint flavored dental floss. stuff smelled good, even after the ca finish i put on the whole thing.


----------



## amm1266

to me using 4 - 5 inches of band material is easiest and quickest way to attach and replace


----------



## JetBlack

Wax has slipped for me a few times.I like #64 bands or used flats.


----------



## TimR

I've used it to attach tabs. It works great but is a pain in the butt to do and worse to change. From now on I think if I use tabs I'll use a 3/16 bolt and an acorn nut like Charles does.

If I'm not using tabs i used #32 rubber bands.


----------



## Guest

I like waxed hemp.

So I buy hemp cordage at Walmart and I wax it with bees wax. If you have the bees wax just drop the cordage into a melted bowl of it and then pick it back out. Sit it on something to absorb the drainage. Quality materials produce quality slingshots.


----------

